# Developing vibrato



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, so I loved singing my whole life, but I was really insecure. Now, after puberty, I kind of lost my insecurity and I really want to go for it!
My principal instrument is piano, all the members of my family are professional musicians. 
My aunt is a very good professional singer and singing teacher and I would love to take lessons from her, but the problem is that she lives quite far away... But.. I've started studying singing alone (with feedback from my mom, she's a singer aswell). My aunt gave me a lot of advice and I'm still looking for a good teacher around where I live... Seems impossible to find one.
I also do a lot of research and I read a lot about getting the right technique.

(Tip: www.voiceteacher.com , you should read his articles  )

My voice has to develop a lot. I know it needs time and hours of practice and a good technique. 
One thing 'bothers' me. I don't have a vibrato. I've heard and read that a good vibrato comes naturally when the technique is there. I know that vibrato isn't the most important aspect of singing at all, but I only need a little bit of reassurance since I'm really into singing and I would like to get to a decent level.

So... I wonder if there were some singers out here that had the same issue and had to 'wait' for their vibrato to come? 
Could you please tell me about your vocal development?


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Firstly, I'm so envious of you, reading that your entirely family consists out of musicians. I wish my parents were. 

Anyway, personally I had vibrato when I started singing, although it was rather uneven. Probably a side-effect of improper support at the time. There was no need for me to wait, and as far as I was made aware, vibrato isn't necessarily applied artificially. It's for a major part natural as a consequence of proper breathing & support, but I believe there's a way to train it in order to control it at will (since, as far as I can see, some people don't know how to).

The only real issue I have with vibrato is that it tends to fade away whenever I reach the higher part of my range (starting from C#4). All the notes all the way down to Eb2, I can do with vibrato - no issues. When you acquire your vibrato, I'd love to hear if you're experiencing the same in regards to the higher part of your range.


----------



## DoverOs (Sep 13, 2012)

I never had vibrato before, but I do now. If you sing from a balanced diaphragm, vibrato will come into your voice. First I learned to stop singing with my mouth and only use my throat. If you sing with excess mouth pressure, it blocks all the key functions that are lower in your throat/body. Secondly, once I could sing with my throat, then I started singing from my diaphragm as well. It's a spot in your chest, that you may already use, but isn't coming out due to some constriction elsewhere. 

When I started singing from my diaphragm purely, I started getting vibrato. However I was pressing down on my diaphragm a little too hard. This is where the "breathing control" comes in. When I lightened that downward pressure and breath a little bit, I get a place where I have great diaphragm balance. Not only does this free up my vibrato somewhat more, it also helps me sing high notes above my normal range.


----------



## AlbaCountertenor (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry about developing vibrato. Get your technique sorted out and vibrato will follow by itself. The worst thing you can do is to manufacture vibrato in the throat/mouth - it just sounds bad. Let it happen naturally.

Oh my vocal development. I started training as an opera singer about 2 years ago. For a long time I tried to manufacture vibrato and it just sounded wobbly/bad. I now have natural vibrato as a result of just singing with ever increasing good technique. It isn't too much vibrato and personally I'm not a fan of that anyway.


----------

